# The Real-Life Borat.  He Lives.....



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

OK, check out this site.  I look at it and say, aww he's trying to meet a gal.  Nerdy, but sweet.  Then you scroll down and get to the Speedo pic, his hobby of taking nude photos and his invite to all ladies who can come stay with him at his house in Turkey.  (Don't worry, there isn't any offensive photos or language on the page).

Yeah, I know Borat is from Khazakstan, but come on, doesn't this guy remind you of Borat just a little bit?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.ikissyou.org


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 7, 2006)

I am absolutely LMAO right now.  I just opened MSN's homepage and they have an article on this guy!  He claims he is the "real Borat" and he is going to London to seek damages from Sascha Baron Cohen, for using his likeness.  What a freaky coinsidence!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been able to connect using the link I posted.  His super sexy website (not so much) must be slammed.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

rofl, I remember him from way back when his website was first making people laugh..."I kiss you!!"  lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

The link is working again....Is that a good thing?


----------

